# Vocalist and bassist wanted. North Burlington, Waterdown area



## Btown (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm looking for a singer and bassist for a mainly original band. Haven't had much luck with Kijiji or Bandmix. Are there any other sites I should be using?

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2015)

there's Overhear.com
GLWSearch


----------



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Btown said:


> Hey everyone. I'm looking for a singer and bassist for a mainly original band. Haven't had much luck with Kijiji or Bandmix. Are there any other sites I should be using?
> 
> [email protected]



I live in North Burlington... but I am a guitarist. I am always looking for people to jam with..


----------



## Btown (Mar 29, 2012)

TTT. Anyone singers out there?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Does the music genre matter?

You might want to post some clips of your writing/playing.


----------



## Btown (Mar 29, 2012)

ssydor said:


> I live in North Burlington... but I am a guitarist. I am always looking for people to jam with..


I just realized you're Stephen. You replied to my Kijiji ad but no follow through.



Guncho said:


> Does the music genre matter?
> 
> You might want to post some clips of your writing/playing.


Rock based. I don't like posting my material but thx.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

A musicians wanted ad with no clips is like a dating profile with no pic.

;0


----------



## Btown (Mar 29, 2012)

People get married nowadays at first sight. Don't you watch A&E? Lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This may not be a short term solution, but I found it much easier to become a "singer" than to find one.

Best of luck. Bassists and singers may be the two most difficult spots to fill in any band.

(although I've never looked for an Oboe player so.....)


----------

